# "General" Treefrog--HERE ARE THE PICS--What the he



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

O my stars and garters, I finally figgered it out...














































--YES IT HAS TOEPADS;

--ABOUT 1/2 SIZE OFA GREY TREEFROG--A BIT BIGGER THAN A MARMORATA

WHAT THE HELL IS THIS THING?!?

Peace,

G :roll:


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*These pics are too small!*

Okay, I had to size these down to upload them--

How do I resize them back up (2X what you see above) ONCE THEY'RE HERE?!?

I freely concede that they are probably too small for ID purposes, and at this point, I am very, very angry, upset, sad and frustrated. IF i cannot rectify this with just a couple of simple steps, I am going to be very very angry--dangerously, violently angry...

I have now spent 2:38 on this--that's two hours, 37 minutes--, and I want this time back...

Somebody--please help an upset man?

Please?


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

it will be ok those tiny pics will still be there in the morning. :roll:


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

You should try and keep this contained in one thread, someone is going to have some serious deleting/joining to do.

Your frog is of the genus Hyperolius, it's a reed frog. I would say H. marmoratus/viridiflavus, highly variable, but the under coloration of red gives it away. I have kept these guys before, very cool animals, like it a bit warmer, yours seems darker colored, maybe it's a bit cool. Easy frogs to keep, can be flighty, but usually are not picky eaters. I usually provide them with a "basking" spot like a snake plant so they can get close to the lights and get warmth. Native to Africa, come in many colors and many different species out there.

Easily some of my favorite frogs to keep, but their loud vocalizations prevents me form keeping them right now...

http://www.pollywog.co.uk/hyperoliusmar ... sheet.html


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Well...*

I ain't sure--

At this point, I feel like Harvey Keitel at the end of _Reservoir Dogs_--

and my digital camera is Lawrence Tierney, and the computer is Tim Roth...

Any suggestions how to resize back up?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*I ain't sure*

Derek,

I ain't so sure.

I have _Hyperolius_, and this animal simply does not look like them; its face is much rounder, whereas the Hyperolius have more of slightly angular face (even a _Leptopelis_ has more angular face than most hylids).

Patternwise, I would concur--in fact, I surmised it may be a reed frog when I first bought it. But as it grew, I began to have doubts. It is also now at least a third bigger than any of my reed frogs. 

I have both issues of Reptiles with reed frog articles by Rex Lee Searcy--and this "guy" has a rounder face than any frog pictured in either article.
Also, this animal is much more cryptic and nocturnal than the reed frogs--virtually as nocturnal as a phyllomedusine! Unfortunate, cause (s)he is very pretty...

I am not saying you are wrong--it's just that, the bigger this frog gets, the more it looks like a hylid. Do any _Hyperolius sp._ have round--as in grey tree frog round--faces? 

Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Addendum*

Unless, of course, its 'large" size, and complete lack of vocalization, is due to the fact that she is a she!

I had attributed the complete lack of vocalization due to the fact that I do in fact let the tank cool a bit this time of year.

But I guess my more important queston is my previous one--do any _Hyperolius sp._ have really round faces? Again, I have _H. viridiflavus,_ and this animal has a very different morphology. 

Thanks,

G


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If it's all related to each other please please please keep them all to one thread... not having them in one thread makes multiple conversations that aren't helpful because we just start repeating what each other said.

There are a number of different genera of reed frogs, so you may just not have a Hyperolius which is why the body shape may be throwing you off. That's assuming it's even a reed frog, lol.

I can't really tell anything because the pics are so small. And no... you can't just "size them back up"... the pics loose quality when sized down, so blowing it back up would just make a pixelated mess that you wouldn't even recognize a frog in. You shouldn't have had to make them so tiny to upload them to the gallery. If you can email me the original pictures as they came off the camera, I can upload them on here at a nice easy to see size.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

horizontal pupil = Hyperolius (africa)

vertical pupil = afrixalus (africa) or heterixalus (from madagascar)


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Greetings*

Yes, I have kept _Afrixalus fornasini_, so I am familar with the difference in eye shape.

I appreciate the offer, Corey, but the only way I would know how to send the pics is as attachments, and I don't see an option for that here. 

If you could explain the following, I will then repost the pics in _this_ thread:

1) Is it usually better to upload from one's desktop, or from a URL? I tried the latter, and it kept saying "file too large." So I resized to "thumbnail"--was this an error?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

[email protected]

Thumbnails are just the tiny little snap shots of the pics to help you flip thru a collection quickly to find what you want... way to small to be helpful otherwise. Basically, you just resized them too small. Since I don't know what program you were trying to use to resize them, I can't really say "oh do this", lol. I can resize them quickly for you if you send them to me. I know I posted a how to resize and post to gallery thread in the feedback/questions section, but I don't think it's a sticky anymore so who knows where it is.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Since you reloaded the pics they are coming up full sized here now so I'm not gonna upload the resized pics I have.

The reason your frog doesn't look like a _Hyperolius_ is because it's not, it may be a _Heterixalus alboguttatus_, aka Starry Night Reed Frog from Madagascar. Devin has pics on his page to compare. Their pupils are funky in shape and seem to be horizontal in one pic and vertical in another :roll:


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Definetly not a heterixalus. I have pulled in lots and lots of imported reed frogs, it's a stressed out hyperolius species. I would put money on it :lol:


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

These are the guys that I always brought in, labeled here as Hyperolius glandicolor, I would get spotted versions and solid backs.

http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/img_q ... landicolor

They have dark pupils with a darker area around the eye, so I can see how their pupil shape can be confusing.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Derek, I believe that you are correct! The third pic you linked me to looks just like her! Thanks for acknowledging how the pupil shape can be confusing :wink: 

She really does look different than my other Hyperolius.

What makes you think she is stressed out? She is a very good eater--just so blasted nocturnal!

Now--Where do I gets me a male?!? And should expect to pay only $9.99? (Actually less with my PALS card) 

:lol:


----------



## Jer (Feb 9, 2008)

Now I am wondering if my _Heterixalus alboguttatus_ are actually _Heterixalus alboguttatus_.

Do the eyes look like this?
http://flickr.com/photos/philipdepous/2186607167/


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I assumed stressed because of the coloration, that or just kept at a lower temperature, or even since it was awake. When I had them and they got warmer, they would turn a more solid white.

As for H. alboguttatus, they seem to be pretty variable in colorationn, but the vertical pupils is consistant with the species.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

DEFINITELY hyperolius marmoratus:



















i have a couple of these girls that are almost breeding size/age.


----------

